# Corrado RS - H2O International 2012 Introspective



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

"Coastal Highway is eerily quiet, devoid of the cacophony of engines that had been running rampant into all hours of the night, not twelve hours earlier. The pavement looks like a battle field; gouges in the slightest elevation changes, oil stains following every manhole cover before turning into a side street. Evidence of the lost challenge between a lowered car and pavement. H2O International in Ocean City, Maryland was once again coming to a close, and as I drove north out of the beach town still stuck in its 1980's heyday, I smile..."

Continue reading here.


----------

